# Lie detector test



## cattiva (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wondering if anyones spouses agreed to take a lie detector test to prove they were finally telling you the truth? From the wronged spouse point of view - would you do that for your broken partner?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cattiva (Aug 27, 2012)

The reason why I'm asking is now I doubt if it was the first and only time. Would you do the test for your partner to prove it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

cattiva said:


> The reason why I'm asking is now I doubt if it was the first and only time. Would you do the test for your partner to prove it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. 

Anyone who refuses should be suspect. 

Also, Shirley Glass advised putting away money for a detective fund, for the times when the Betrayed spouse is suspicious and needs to check to ensure the cheater is not still cheating. 

Why would anyone who was no longer cheating object to this.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I never asked. I have heard that they can be very unreliable. I have a feeling a lot of BSs throw out the lie dectector test to get a reaction. I had the reaction I needed just by asking question. I did not listen to his words as much as watched his body language. I still think he did not reveal everything and probably never will, but I have accepted mentally that those things probably did happen.

I would say if I was a WS I would, but then again that is coming from someone who has nothing to hide.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Anyone who refuses should be suspect.
> 
> ...


I agree....also just because you ask doesn't mean you have to do it. The reaction is sometimes all thats needed.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Ask the right questions on the poly and they are reliable. The government uses them, local, state and federal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

cattiva said:


> Just wondering if anyones spouses agreed to take a lie detector test to prove they were finally telling you the truth? From the wronged spouse point of view - would you do that for your broken partner?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No way in hell. If there is enough "lack of trust" to ask for it, then you wouldn't believe the detector anyway. I would divorce first.


----------



## StagesOfGrief (Aug 19, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> I agree....also just because you ask doesn't mean you have to do it.  The reaction is sometimes all thats needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used it as a ploy to get more of the trickle truth out of my WW. I was never intent on forking out 500 bucks because she couldn't keep her legs closed, but I'm one of those people that needs the full truth to heal and move on either way. 

I did get her to move off from it being a one night stand to a full blown affair for 2 months. I'm still not convinced its the full truth, but its been the basis for future conversations, and some more trickle truth. 

I reached my limit and got the picture I needed without having to use the test, but instead only using it as a ploy. If i was going to save my marriage I'd make her take it.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

if i go to stoop down low enough to ask for a lie detector test,then that's not a marriage i wanna be in.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> Ask the right questions on the poly and they are reliable. The government uses them, local, state and federal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


saying the government uses them isn't exactly a ringing endorsement if you ask me

they are not 100% accurate (15% failure rate), I think you get more information by asking if they would take one

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/30485-lets-talk-about-polygraphs.html


----------



## WalkingInLight (Aug 14, 2012)

cattiva said:


> Just wondering if anyones spouses agreed to take a lie detector test to prove they were finally telling you the truth? From the wronged spouse point of view - would you do that for your broken partner?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not as though you can go into a local 7-Eleven and order a polygraph. 

I tried several times to find a place close to where I live and found nothing. It seems as though unless I lived close to the one company in Texas that seemed to offer them to the public - I had no options.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

WalkingInLight said:


> It's not as though you can go into a local 7-Eleven and order a polygraph.
> 
> I tried several times to find a place close to where I live and found nothing. It seems as though unless I lived close to the one company in Texas that seemed to offer them to the public - I had no options.


Do an internet search. 

This guys are everywhere. Infidelity polygraphing is a thriving business. 

They typically cost between 200 and 500.

Some will negotiate on price. 

Research the appropriate questions to ask and how to ask them. 

The questions and the way they are posed are critical to accuracy. 

Yes and no questions that pertain to concrete impersonal fact work the best. 

Those that ask about feelings often give vague equivocal results.

For example: Do you love her: This might not come up accurate because the man may have loved the affair partner while he was boffing her, but thought little of her elsewhere. 

Also, any fleeting feeling of love that arose would make the cheater nervous when asked this question even though he does not really love the Sleazy OW.


----------



## WalkingInLight (Aug 14, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> Do an internet search. This guys are everywhere. Infidelity polygraphing is a thriving business.


I did, many times and even more today. they are not "everywhere." If you have a link to a reputable company than by all means feel free to share


----------

